# Unidentified Fish



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Caught a fish the other day and haven't been able to find out what it is what so ever. Was caught locally here in Central Florida. Obviously freshwater.

Description: Glass minnow style of a body. Slender, long fish. Green back instead of black, no dorsal fin, upwards facing mouth, white body aside from green top. 

I have no flipping idea what it is. Just in case, bait was a live worm, cut so small just to cover the barb on the hook.










basically like that but a little more slender, green, and the dorsal is more of a second dorsal like you would find on mackerel (minus dorsal finlets) with nothing like a dorsal present. Talked to another guy on the lake and he said he thought they'd be perfect bass bait but all he caught was gar on them. Low and behold reeled in a 3 ft gar about an hour after setting it out.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try google imaging native fish of florida.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Did for about 30 minutes. Couldn't find anything. Of course tried the juvenile fish as well. Nothing came close.

After another 30 minutes of searching for the fun of it, found a very close match to what the fish looked like. Problem is it's a carp, I was using earthworms, secondly it has a dorsal and it wasn't even close to the same position, and the tail muscles were not as broad. Had more of a predatory tail where the fin was larger than the end of the fish going to the tailfin.

Grass Carp


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try the NANFA website.....
NANFA = north american native fish association..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

well if it is not yet discovered, that means you found it and get to name it, pick a cool name, ooh name it the fishforums mackerel!!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Albino_101 said:


> well if it is not yet discovered, that means you found it and get to name it, pick a cool name, ooh name it the fishforums mackerel!!!


All considering the lake where I was has a conservation association I doubt this one. But they don't have a species checklist either. Then again, could possibly email them. 

I can't navigate the nanfa.org website for nothin. I don't know enough about fish to go off the genus name. Honestly, don't want to spend that many hours with google images for genus names to pictures.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it is a small fish it may be one of the rivulines or topminnows..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just what I was thinking, especially with the far-back dorsal and upturned mouth. Look up _Fundulus_ species.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you much for the suggestion, it worked. The pictures I found of the fish stated in the records that it's a Western Banded Killifish don't quite look like it to a T but it's close enough that it just could've been the area they were in and the light hitting them. In any sense, it's a killifish.

Even emailed the guy about it and he suggested a mudfish, and his " biologist " to me. 

You guy's are better at this than the "pro's" are haha.


----------

